# Increase FPS in games with load minimisation!



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 15, 2008)

Many of you maybe gamers without good systems. Have you been worried with the usual FPS woes? Here is a simple tip you can do while playing games, atleast on linux and BSD systems, to make 'em run much better than expected.

The GUI of the OS is one thing that takes lots of memory. The various processes like X, the window manager(s), the side applets, other unwanted(atleast in a gaming context) stuff like a media scan daemon, compiz fusion, update checker, etc use lots of system resources like ram and cpu cycles.

You definitely don't need them while gaming.

So try booting from the commandline mode instead. A simple advice, but it really pumps up the FPS. For example, in ubuntu you can use the recovary mode or the failsafe terminal session.

Each game has its own launch code in linux. copying this from the game launcher and noting it down in a paper is a good idea.

For example, if I install Doom3, and if I type doom3 in the console, I get it started on the system.


This is a rather a n00bish advice, but most people(especially *nix gamers) overlook it, so I thought I may as well post it here and do some good to the world


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 15, 2008)

Wait....you "need" to do this in Linux? Gosh...no wonder gaming on linux platform sux. Let me tell all the gamers here about something better in case of Windows Vista

After you have installed the game, drag & drop the exe to Games explorer in Vista. Vista will simply download additional info for that game & to play just run the game from Games Explorer, which will automatically set the priority level to high, disable DWM, Indexing service, & all other unused resources. Just run the game....& Vista will take care of the rest provided either the game as "Games for Windows" Certification or is available in the Games Explorer Database.

Example of Vista games Explorer with many games.

Windows isn't market leader in gaming on PC just like that


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 15, 2008)

Please don't start flaming.This thread is supposed to help others.I really do not post in matters like this but do not cross your limits saying that something is bad.You can say that you don't like that hassle but why say something sux for no apparent reason.
I would like to repeat that please do not flame or else i might say words which will be very harsh to you.


----------



## Hitboxx (Jan 15, 2008)

Just shut your hole or whatever you call it gx_saurav, keep your advice to yourself. People who have gamed in Linux know pretty well that they run more faster and better in it than winblow$. And FYI, those online game (_professional_)servers you think you've played on, run on what? No not winblow$, its Linux. Why? Because they know it why, I don't need to tell here.

I've played the following on Linux.
1) UT 99/2k3/2k4
2) Quake 2/3/4
3) Doom 3
4) CoD 1/2
5) NFS:MW
6) WoW... and many more

And I can pretty sure vouch for the fact that they play far better in Tux than in winblow$.

@Gautham, if you want to quench the last available drop from Tux, the best would be to run a lightweight manager like Fluxbox or even Twm will do. Don't startup GDM or KDM, just start up in cli mode, under init 3 or 2, then startx which will launch X on Twm and then run the game. I got friends hosting servers in UK using the same method.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 15, 2008)

> Please don't start flaming.This thread is supposed to help others


 
Well, yeah. Gautam gave the tutorial for the method of Linux. I gave the tutorial for the method in Windows. Simple as that.


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 15, 2008)

Its worthless talking to you GX a waste of time and money.

Talk about racists and corrupt humans in real world and now we have it online.

And don't think me a fool quoting ur words cause that would be as foolish as ur flaming.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jan 15, 2008)

you know even after vista being so criticized about its performance there are quite a bit good features too.

those who have been in computers world since win 95/98 can tell that this is exactly what happened with XP when it was released. people said too heavy too costly too much hwd requirement unstable etc as it was when it was released. but it matured with sp2.

i think we should give vista some room to grow too.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 16, 2008)

Harvik780 said:


> Its worthless talking to you GX a waste of time and money.


 
Yo, Gautam didn't say anything in the title about "For Linux only". So I added tip for Windows too..


----------



## zyberboy (Jan 16, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> After you have installed the game, drag & drop the exe to Games explorer in Vista. Vista will simply download additional info for that game & to play just run the game from Games Explorer, *which will automatically set the priority level to high, disable DWM, Indexing service, & all other unused resources. Just run the game....& Vista will take care of the rest* provided either the game as "Games for Windows" Certification or is available in the Games Explorer Database.


Thats superb...i didn't knew vista had such a nice feature. One has  to do all this manually in xp.


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 16, 2008)

So that other members do not think i am crazy i replied olny because he used the word "sux" for something that he should have not.
I have no objection against Vista,Linux or mac but why do people start flaming.

I am sure if everything was open source from the start @gx_saurav would have supported that platform.

After all the biggest quality of linux is that its open source and free.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 16, 2008)

Harvik780 said:


> After all the biggest quality of linux is that its open source and free.


 
Don't get me started on features dude....

And r you denying the fact that gaming on Linux platform sux compared to Windows...wow, when did Linux overcomed Windows in gaming department.


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 16, 2008)

I'll +1 for that if all those features are given free + DX10 games do not run slow on my Uber Current High end system.


----------



## Partymonger (Jan 16, 2008)

Listen Saurav(dx sounds retarded)...
This thread was abt linux gaming, he may not hav said it, but i hope ur not a chimp.  and u do understand when u read...
Also no harm in posting abt windows feature, BUT, crapping the subject matter of the thread by calling it questionable names is really not the way..
So plz keep ur tone down...Also, if u really want people to know abt windows features plz feel free to post in a new and dedicated thread..
We dont care whether u care or not, but barging in every linux post and spoiling the fun of the linux fanboys wil not be tolerated by most , if u want to keep ur A$$ safe from the flame wars then keep ur tone down


Any way..How did u play most wanted on linux???
Plz elaborate bro on the technical aspect..can other games be played this way too???


----------



## Hitboxx (Jan 16, 2008)

Partymonger said:


> Any way..How did u play most wanted on linux???
> Plz elaborate bro on the technical aspect..can other games be played this way too???


I used Cedega to play NFS:MW on Fedora 7

And here's the database of games supported by Cedega.
*games.cedega.com/gamesdb/

W00t? They've already added CoD4., must try soon..!!


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jan 16, 2008)

Harvik780 said:


> So that other members do not think i am crazy i replied olny because he used the word "sux" for something that he should have not.



thatz called freedom of speech. and saying 'sux' is definitely not flaming not unless u repeat it like a jack rabbit and without reason/explanation.

a lot of people say this sux/that sux cause they dont like/agree with it. it is not called flaming.


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 16, 2008)

I have nothing to say in this type of electronic racism.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 16, 2008)

Partymonger said:
			
		

> This thread was abt linux gaming, he may not hav said it, but i hope ur not a chimp. and u do understand when u read...


 
Nope, this isn't a place where I can understand the emotions by looking at the face. This is a neutral place so I wrote it, as simple as that. Writing my tutorial here isn't hurting anyone but u lingeeks.



> crapping the subject matter of the thread by calling it questionable names is really not the way..


 
What where when???? Linux is better then WIndows for gaming???? since when... was I wrong when I said Linux sux in gaming compared to Windows.



> I have nothing to say in this type of electronic racism.


 
Don't make a mess of something normal


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 16, 2008)

Yes its obviously normal for a racist.LOL an e-racist...


----------



## Faun (Jan 16, 2008)

Longhorn really enjoyed the long time to release.

And yeah still the piece was not well sculpted (needs a SP to plug the holes).

What was the deal abt "hey look if u hav got DX10 u can play crysis on highest detail and if u hav got XP then better off with lower detail"...hehehe...BS strategy.


----------



## Partymonger (Jan 17, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Nope, this isn't a place where I can understand the emotions by looking at the face. This is a neutral place so I wrote it, as simple as that. Writing my tutorial here isn't hurting anyone buy u lingeeks.


Yeah u cant look at anyones face but, thats not wat i mentioned in the first place, i was talking abt u not understanding the subject matter of the thread and now making it pretty apparent that u r a C#iMP.. 



gx_saurav said:


> What where when???? Linux is better then WIndows for gaming???? since when... was I wrong when I said Linux sux in gaming compared to Windows.


Yeah it seems u were wrong..Check out the links this dude gave...hahaha


----------



## phreak0ut (Jan 17, 2008)

@Gautam-Thanks for the tutorial. Might help once I start to get some good games myself on linux. I've already checked out the thread for linux games. I just haven't downloaded it.

@GX-I don't understand why you should be poking your butt into every linux and mac affair. I see this with other Windows fanboys too! If you don't use it, all we ask you to do is STFU!!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 19, 2008)

Wow, my thread really did generate lots of intrest... Lemme give you some advice, saurav:


please remember that linux can be compiled on the system it is to run in, and it can be made as light weight as possible. If you think that a gaming OS has automatic download of game information from the net and looks really cool and all that, you are WRONG. An ideal gaming OS is one which uses as less system resources as possible and is as optimised to the system as possible so as to help the game run better. With all those features you mentioned against vista, It will definitely take much more memory than linux. So kindly understand that this thread still has only ONE objective - to increase FPS in games by making the OS as light as possible. So if you really wanted to show that vista is better than linux at gaming when it comes to open GL games, please tell us a way by which Vista will use less than 16 mb RAM while the game runs, so that even windows users may benifit from load minimilisation.

And please learn to read my post clearly. I never said one has to do lots to run games on linux. Even in the normal way of installing games, they run well, and often with more FPS, compared to windows. No offence intended(not) but I think you are tooo much blinded by your love for windows that you forget to analyze the facts.

I just gave a rather too simple tip to boost linux gaming FPS. I expected guys like infra_red_dude, praka123, mehvuled, etc to lol this thread, but thanks to your ignorance, this thread only got more intresting.

Anyway, I am intrested in doing something like this even with windows gaming, so if you really think you can help, find us a way by which vista OS and other non game related services will use only 16-32 mb of the system RAM while gaming, otherwise kindly stop silly flaming.

For the last time, read the damn thread title before preaching about games explorer. If you had told something relevant, like a methord to boot with aero and other resource hungry and useless-while-gaming processes, I would have thanked you instead of criticizing you.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 19, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> please remember that linux can be compiled on the system it is to run in



Linux OS compilation & the game compilation are two different. Will Compiling Windows on my machine give me more performance in gaming???? Nope, cos game is a different software then OS.

With DirectX 10 & XNA Game Platform (Audio & Video), just like .net when you install a game, the performance of the game depends on only the shader clock & number of stream processors of the GFX card cos for a gfx card to be DirectX 10 compliant it has to provide all features of DX10...means the developer can make the game in XNA & rest assured that Vista will automatically optimise the game for the particular machie while running.



> and it can be made as light weight as possible.



So?????? Do u use a file manager while playing Doom 3?



> If you think that a gaming OS has automatic download of game information from the net and looks really cool and all that, you are WRONG.



Wait...is that all u were able to understand from what I wrote.???? Did u forget to read the part when running a game from Games Explorer closes DWM etc to increase performance.




> An ideal gaming OS is one which uses as less system resources



System resources are reduced & given to games when playing a DirectX 9c/10 based in Windows Vista automatically.



> as optimised to the system as possible so as to help the game run better.



Know this clearly, no matter even if u compile the OS for the hardware , it won't give even 1% increase in performance unless u compile the game for the same hardware.



> With all those features you mentioned against vista, It will definitely take much more memory than linux.



Start a game from Games Exploer & Vista Automatically optimises the priority level of the game exe, disables indexing & DWM & gives superfetched RAM to the game.




> So kindly understand that this thread still has only ONE objective - to increase FPS in games by making the OS as light as possible



Why make the OS lite when it makes itself light automatically when I start a game.



> So if you really wanted to show that vista is better than linux at gaming when it comes to open GL games, please tell us a way by which Vista will use less than 16 mb RAM while the game runs, so that even windows users may benifit from load minimilisation.
> 
> Anyway, I am intrested in doing something like this even with windows gaming, so if you really think you can help, find us a way by which vista OS and other non game related services will use only 16-32 mb of the system RAM while gaming, otherwise kindly stop silly flaming.



I hope u know about paging file in Vista.


> And please learn to read my post clearly. I never said one has to do lots to run games on linux. Even in the normal way of installing games, they run well, and often with more FPS, compared to windows. No offence intended(not) but I think you are tooo much blinded by your love for windows that you forget to analyze the facts.



*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/37.gif



> If you had told something relevant, like a methord to boot with aero and other resource hungry and useless-while-gaming processes, I would have thanked you instead of criticizing you.


 
It's not my problem if u r suffering from dyslexia *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif


----------



## iMav (Jan 19, 2008)

opk so now linux has over come windows in gaming *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif OMG u guys sure have a great sense of humor *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif comparing Linux and windows for gaming *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif

PS: the thread title no where shows Linux or my windows has stopped showing the word linux .... in linux u do all this in xp u disable a few programs in vista u do nothing .... its a thread in tuts section .... the first post is abt linux the next post is abt vista ... y is ur ego geting so badly bruised that if some 1 says in vista u dont need to do so much u start whining like 2 yr kids who were denied a plastic toy


----------



## ring_wraith (Jan 19, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Wait....you "need" to do this in Linux? Gosh...no wonder gaming on linux platform sux. Let me tell all the gamers here about something better in case of Windows Vista
> 
> After you have installed the game, drag & drop the exe to Games explorer in Vista. Vista will simply download additional info for that game & to play just run the game from Games Explorer, which will automatically set the priority level to high, disable DWM, Indexing service, & all other unused resources. Just run the game....& Vista will take care of the rest provided either the game as "Games for Windows" Certification or is available in the Games Explorer Database.
> 
> ...



He is right you know..


----------



## axxo (Jan 19, 2008)

well running games on vista makes my 6600GT card to look like 6200 .....back to xp


----------



## Faun (Jan 19, 2008)

lol...


----------

